# A heart warming lawyer story !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One afternoon a lawyer was riding in his limousine when he saw two men along the road-side eating grass.

Disturbed, he ordered his driver to stop and got out to investigate.

He asked one man, "Why are you eating grass?"

"We don't have any money for food," the poor man replied. "We have to eat grass!"

"Well, then, you can come with me to my house and I'll feed you," the lawyer said.

"But sir, I have a wife and two children with me. They are over there, under that tree!"

"Bring them along," the lawyer replied.

Turning to the other poor man he stated, "You may come with us,also."
The second man, in a pitiful voice, then said, "But sir, I also have a wife and six children with me!"

"Bring them all as well," the lawyer answered.

They all entered the car, which was no easy task, even for a car as large as the limousine.

Once under way, one of the poor fellows turned to the lawyer and said,"Sir, you are too kind.
Thank you for taking all of us with you."

The lawyer replied, "Glad to do it.You'll really love my place.The grass is almost a foot high."

Come on now...you really didn't think there was such a thing as a heartwarming lawyer story...did you ??


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

omg so funny and so true at the same time...lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same thing as an honest politician and unicorns !!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That was a good one YD you had me confused there for a while. Couldn't believe a lawyer would actually do that then I got to the end and I can believe that. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hook line and sinker, perfect summation!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm I had you confused with mumbo-Jumbo and then tricked you.......Perhaps i should have been Satans spawn.... OOPS ! I meant lawyer


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

An old but good one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they probably called it a "Heart warming Barrister story" back then.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

lol!!!!


----------

